# Taurus's Quality control



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to hear terrible things about Taurus and I still do, but know I'm also hearing positive things too. I have read several great reviews in magazines and on the internet. Is Taurus finally producing at least 95% good quality guns or are they still the same cheap company I have came to known.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Everything I've read and my own limited experience with Taurus handguns indicates that they are of good quality and a good value for their price. I'm sure they are not the quality of an S&W Performance Center revolver, but then they don't cost a month's salary either.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Based on my experience with 2 guns of recent manufacture I would have to say it is still somewhat hit and miss. Both guns experienced misfires in double action which I eventually traced to inadequate trigger springs (too weak) The other problems I experienced were a result poor finish of parts. A little polishing of contact surfaces cured the problems. I wouldn't be afraid to buy another but would expect to do some minor work on it for proper function.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have two hand guns one is a copy of the M9 it is at least 9 years old and the other is a 44mag revolver that is only about a year and a half. My buddy also has a M9 copy it is about 2 or three years old. None of these guns have any thing wrong with them. I have fired thousands of rounds threw the 9mm and my friend has almost fired 5,000 threw his 9mm.

dakotashooter2
What model where they and caliber?


----------



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

I've owned 3 Taurus' in 9mm (auto) and a 357 revolver. As far as I'm concerned they are great values for the money. I love em and would buy them again.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Precision Brazilian craftsmanship, sign me up. NOT!!!

I'd rather buy used brand name.


----------



## a1huntingsupply (Jul 15, 2007)

I have never had a single problem with my Taurus M44. It's 100% reliable, accurate and very affordable.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my .357 has never failed me. my favorite thing about it is the hair pin trigger...barely pull it and you pump one out. bu ive never had a bad day with it...even after shooting up 4 or 5 boxes in a outing but my wallet sure didn't hold up to the stress...if you know what i mean


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some really good info here guys, thanks. I am thinking about getting one of their PT1911's but was just a little leery of their name.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard the same about Taurus after I purchased my PT140. But Ill tell you what, I wouldnt carry anything else. That gun will keep going and going and going....you get the idea. For the $ money, you simply cant beat 'em. Taurus gets my vote for best bang for the buck in the pistol market any day.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

absolutely right... you can get the S&W, witch yes is better then the Taurus i think..but at what expence? $400 for the name of the gun? its a great choice. i think my next gun i think is going to be the des. eag. /357. i want the .50 but shells... just..man i saw a S&W at the gun shop it was outrageous price and the shells were just out the roof


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have there pt92 and its a really nice gun hasnt screwed up at all


----------

